# burnt my grilled cheese



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2014)

but don't let it go past this forum since I'm trying to find a job that would include cooking for others

I scraped the blackest part off and not too bad.  Too much multi-tasking is my only excuse, no, changed my mind, stoves fault, pans fault and no one else in the house checked on my food for me:lofl:I'm sure you've heard charcoal is good for you. at least that's what my mom always said.  Now that I think of it, maybe she was a multi-tasker too and just wanted to get us to eat it anyway, which we did


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2014)

Glad you were able to eat it, I've has some stuff so charcoaled I had to dump it in the barbeque!   I agree, it's usually the stove's fault! layful:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't EVER turn your back on something you're cooking! (I'm gonna tell EVERYBODY what you did.)  :lol1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad you were able to eat it, I've has some stuff so charcoaled I had to dump it in the barbeque!   I agree, it's usually the stove's fault! layful:



Metoo, I was starvin, lol.  Yeah, I think I'll stick with the "stove's fault" story


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Don't EVER turn your back on something you're cooking! (I'm gonna tell EVERYBODY what you did.)  :lol1:


 Ok, but if I don't get hired, I'm movin in with you  and hope you are a better cook then me

:lol1:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 17, 2014)

ONE good thing...........charcoal is supposed to absorb excess gas in the intestinal tract.

So burn away !!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2014)

Now you tell me, could'a used that info yesterday after I od'd on beans and ham


----------



## Phantom (Mar 17, 2014)

at least it wasn't pizza 

I cooked some pikled pork and chicken for Christmas. had it in fridge when cooked
My sister and husband came for Christmas tea and both were only half cooked


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2014)

Phantom said:


> at least it wasn't pizza
> 
> I cooked some pikled pork and chicken for Christmas. had it in fridge when cooked
> My sister and husband came for Christmas tea and both were only half cooked



LOL!  I'm totally confused, but this is hilarious, whatever it's about  Pickled pork and chicken, I've never had that. So then you cooked it and put it in fridge.  Now was it the food that was half-cooked or your sister and husband?  It sounds like a great time whichever it was:lofl:


----------



## Phantom (Mar 18, 2014)

Mmmmm does sound funny now when I read it

The meat was only half cooked

Had to settle with salad and dinner left overs


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Well you know they say burnt toast is good for a hangover...
that's me trying to be helpful.:yeahright:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

LOL, ok Gael, I'll get a hangover to go with my grilled cheese and let you know  Let's see, it's 5:30 a.m. here so it would be 12:30 pm Ireland time, according to this map I have.  Shoot, gonna probably have to wait a few before I see you 'round!! Denise edited, oh wait, pm, afternoon!!  I am easily corn'fused


----------



## That Guy (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

When I was a kid, grilled cheese sandwiches were my specialty.  Gee, haven't made one in years.  Now, I'm craving the delicious treat.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, ok Gael, I'll get a hangover to go with my grilled cheese and let you know  Let's see, it's 5:30 a.m. here so it would be 12:30 pm Ireland time, according to this map I have.  Shoot, gonna probably have to wait a few before I see you 'round!! Denise edited, oh wait, pm, afternoon!!  I am easily corn'fused



I think we're 8 hours apart, Denise. It's GMT time here.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

That Guy said:


> When I was a kid, grilled cheese sandwiches were my specialty.  Gee, haven't made one in years.  Now, I'm craving the delicious treat.



A great American favorite. Like them with the tomato involved too.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Great flic, and not too far off from what happened, no flames luckily


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

Gael said:


> A great American favorite. Like them with the tomato involved too.



I rarely have them, but for a quickie it's nice and full of protein


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2014)

Grilled cheese - a quick way out for the lactose intolerant. 

Personally I like mine with Asiago cheese, a sprinkling of hummus and tenderly bathed in a warm, invigorating baste of virgin olive oil.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Grilled cheese - a quick way out for the lactose intolerant.
> 
> Personally I like mine with Asiago cheese, a sprinkling of hummus and tenderly bathed in a warm, invigorating baste of virgin olive oil.



I'm sure that's tasty for you, and for me, healthier choices (healthy in my opinion) require getting used to.  Not with everything I think to be healthier though.  For me, Soy Milk is better then regular milk.  Love the good oils, and especially use a lot more coconut oil, for cooking, and some skin care.  I like trying healthier choices.  Mainly I eat from the 5 basics, but it moderation.  Not big on red meat, like vegies bigtime, hard for me to eat fruit, need to eat more fruit

I do want to read up on lactose intolerance since I haven't a clue what the symptoms are  Glad we have some food choices that work for us.  The diabetic diet I hear would be great for anyone to eat, with the exception of food allergies, or something like you have Phil.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'm sure that's tasty for you, and for me, healthier choices (healthy in my opinion) require getting used to.  Not with everything I think to be healthier though.  For me, Soy Milk is better then regular milk.  Love the good oils, and especially use a lot more coconut oil, for cooking, and some skin care.  I like trying healthier choices.  Mainly I eat from the 5 basics, but it moderation.  Not big on red meat, like vegies bigtime, hard for me to eat fruit, need to eat more fruit
> 
> I do want to read up on lactose intolerance since I haven't a clue what the symptoms are  Glad we have some food choices that work for us.  The diabetic diet I hear would be great for anyone to eat, with the exception of food allergies, or something like you have Phil.



It was, I would guess, 15 years or so ago that I first started noticing very low-level symptoms of lactose intolerance whenever I'd overindulge in milk or cheese products. The milk, not so bad, because I didn't use it much except in my coffee, but multiply the number of cups a day that I drink times the small amount of milk and it came out to be around half a quart a day. 

Cheese is a bigger problem - I likes me some cheese! Give me any kind of cheese except Limburger and I'm a happy camper. Pizzas - smothered in cheese! Cheese, cheese, cheese!

... except my stomach would start rumbling and I'd feel like I imagine it feels to be pregnant. I'd become lethargic, no energy to do anything. I'd collapse into the recliner and reach for my comfort food - a nice, big, gooey slice of pizza.

Not good.

So I simply decided to become more mindful of what I'm throwing into my gaping maw. I've cut out the milk pretty much totally except the few times a recipe calls for it; I still like a 4-egg omelet once a week or so, but I only sprinkle the cheese now, not pour it.

And the pizzas?

*sigh*

As they say in psychotherapy, "it's a process".


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

I think you are right Gael  and luckily, we are only a text apart here, LOL!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 18, 2014)

_Remember reading somewhere that eating the burnt bits on food  may cause cancer, but if we listened to all they say we wouldn't eat anything _  :dontworry:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Remember reading somewhere that eating the burnt bits on food as i may cause cancer, but if we listened to all they say we wouldn't eat anything _  :dontworry:



I've heard that too but always put it down to being an old wives tale or an urban legend ...


----------



## Phantom (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.health.harvard.edu/press_releases/cancer-risk-from-bbq-meat


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I rarely have them, but for a quickie it's nice and full of protein



Used to make them as a young wife as it was easy but in those days we fried them in butter. Bad, bad, bad.

Now many here use little electric sandwich makers which is a healthier way.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

Gael said:


> Used to make them as a young wife as it was easy but in those days we fried them in butter. Bad, bad, bad.
> 
> Now many here use little electric sandwich makers which is a healthier way.



Oh oh, I still cook them in butter, LOL!!  I never had one of those cool things yet  Non-stick no doubt


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Oh man, I gotta have my coffee pot nearby on a table, but a George Foreman grill on the floor by my bed Ok, this sounds like an idea:lofl:I'll just make sure the grill is on the opposite side of the bed I crawl out of


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

Room-mate has a baby George Foreman grill - barely big enough for two healthy-sized burgers - and while it _can_ be handy the clean-up is really tough, much longer than cleaning a regular skillet or pan. This one doesn't have the removable grills. You also can't use any abrasives on the non-stick surface, which of course doesn't stop roomie from using a metal spatula on it then cleaning it with a green scrubby pad. 

... and she wonders why I always volunteer to do the cooking as well as the clean-up ...

It's nice that the grease drips out, but as a long-time consumer of city burgers I can say with some conviction that sometimes it's the grease that _makes_ the burger. 

For my own tastes, I'll stick with a basic, old-fashioned metal pan. Never had problems with them. I also don't see too many professional chefs using these gizmos ...


----------



## Ruth (Jun 1, 2014)

Was it sharp cheddar on dark rye?


----------



## Rainee (Jun 1, 2014)

Yummy!! love toasted cheese sandwiches.. sharp tasty vintage cheese is nice .. also I use baking paper on my foreman grill 
the meat or what ever cooks between the sheets of paper and no mess and all cooked as I like it .Just throw the paper out and wipe over the grill just in case and good to go for the next time..


----------



## LindaV (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't like those sandwich maker things. They squish the bread.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 1, 2014)

LOL, I didn't know there were any replies on this thread latelylayful:  I guess "burnt grilled cheese" lives forever, in our hearts and in our minds:lofl:but I need to keep you girls up to date, I've burnt lots of things since then


----------

